# Server down bis 17 uhr



## Zealot (11. März 2009)

ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig grad auf der warhammerseite steht bis vorraussichtlich 17 uhr
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de395&lang=de


----------



## Helwalker89 (11. März 2009)

jo habs auch gerade gesehen 
dann wird dem wohl so sein


----------



## Sandmannn (11. März 2009)

och mann, ich will in den Krieg!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (11. März 2009)

och mann, ich will in den Krieg!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriah (11. März 2009)

Hmm schlechte Nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (11. März 2009)

Dann kann ich ja jetzt nach 2 Stunden aufhören auf die ausgegraute Serverliste zu starren...


----------



## Ankar (11. März 2009)

Menno, meine Freundinn kommt so etwa um 5:00 und ich komm erst um 4 Uhr nach Hause^^ naja dann halt erst morgen

Lg Ankar


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_Lieber einmal richtig und dann ist gut :-)_


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2009)

hm, dann kann ich bis dahin noch Chemie lernen^^ der Kurztest unseres Seminars ist echt bescheiden ausgefallen... also wär Lernen echt mal angebracht für den Nachtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamt (11. März 2009)

wahaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (11. März 2009)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm, dann dauerts halt bis 17.00Uhr. Wollte eh noch ne Runde spazieren gehen, das bisschen Sonnenschein muss man ausnutzen und ab heut abend komm ich eh ein paar Tage nicht mehr ans Sonnenlicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florreng (11. März 2009)

Joah...grundsätzlich hab ich für sowas ja absolut Verständnis, aber heute gehts mir richtig auf die Nerven muss ich sagen.

Sorry, aber sowas wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät immer angekündigt. Hab mir am Montag extra heute frei genommen und schön Zeit zum zocken gehabt. Sowas muss man doch 2 Tage vorher sagen können, wenn die Server 14 Std(!!!) offline gehen.

Dann schaut man den ganzen Tag auf der Homepage, obs News gibt, ich hab alle viertel Std die Homepage aktualisiert und was passiert?

Um 15.00 Uhr nachmittags, dann auf einmal die Nachricht:
"Update um 13:30 Uhr (MEZ): Die Wartungsarbeiten werden voraussichtlich bis 17:00 Uhr (MEZ) andauern. Wir bitten um euer Verständnis."

Wieso 13.30??? Stand ab kurz vor 15.00 Uhr auf der HP?!?

Wie gesagt, für sowas hab ich normalerweise volles Verständnis, is ja auch für unseren Fun von Vorteil, aber die Art und Weise wie das jetzt schon zum wiederholten Mal gehandhabt wird, kann man einfach nicht zufrieden sein.

Find ich schade bis ärgerlich, dass man sowas nicht ein paar Tage vorher ankündigen kann.....letztes Mal als ich frei hatte wars dasselbe. 
Sollen sie halt einfach am Montag sagen, "Hey Leute, das is ne größere Aktion, dass dauert wohl den ganzen Tag, stellt euch mal drauf ein, dass am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nicht gezockt wird."

Is das so schwer oder sowas von unplanbar? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.....


----------



## Narorn (11. März 2009)

Och nö! Was soll ich'n jetzt machen den ganzen Nachmittag???



Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, dann kann ich bis dahin noch Chemie lernen^^ der Kurztest unseres Seminars ist echt bescheiden ausgefallen... also wär Lernen echt mal angebracht für den Nachtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zufällig Seminar zum Praktikum Anorganische Chemie für Biologen an der TU Braunschweig? 61 von 99 durchgefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2009)

Narorn schrieb:


> Och nö! Was soll ich'n jetzt machen den ganzen Nachmittag???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reinzufällig ja... und es waren nur 98 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duplexhammer (11. März 2009)

Also ich muss wirklich sagen mein WAR-Trail gestaltet sich technisch deutlich negativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst müssen von mir diverse Accounts angelegt werden bis denn ein Account sich wirklich als trial fühlt, dann kommt der mythic patcher der down war, und nun 14 stündige Wartungsarbeiten. Muss sagen sie haben sich echt einen Bock geschossen das Trialangebot zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu veröffentlichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thargu (11. März 2009)

igitt jetzt muss ich mich auch noch in meinem Urlaub mit dem RL befassen, wie schnöde -.-


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Never play on patch day.

Oder in diesem Fall:

Never take patch day off.

Mit Problemen am Patchtag ist grundsätzlich zu rechnen... wir hatten in DAoC mitunter sogar halbtägige Rollbacks. Seitdem vermeide ich es, an Patchtagen zu spielen. Spart ne Menge Nerven.


----------



## Imar (11. März 2009)

ha war klar am letzten tag meines wohlverdienten 21 Tage Urlaubs kommt der Slayer und um 16.48 fährt mein Zug Richtung Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann kommen die Server.. um 17 Uhr -.-

Naja zumindest ist nu endlich mal die Wohnung aufgeraümt hrhr


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Also ich muss wirklich sagen mein WAR-Trail gestaltet sich technisch deutlich negativ.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist natürliche Auslese, damit die Kunden, die ständig was zu meckern haben, von vornherein wegbleiben.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Denke ich könnt auch mal wieder spazieren gehen,pisst mich aber ehrlich gesagt an.Hab mich schon so gefreut,bin Oberstufe und hab Mittwochs kurz vor 12 aus,starr jetzt ewig auf die graue Liste und JETZT hör ich dass es um 17 Uhr ist.Hätt ich das gleich gewusst hätt ich mir heute mein dringend benötigtes Rezept beim Doc holen können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (11. März 2009)

Zealot schrieb:


> ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig grad auf der warhammerseite steht bis vorraussichtlich 17 uhr
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de395&lang=de




Spiel solang einfach WoW...du wirst gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen :-)


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. März 2009)

uhh bis 17uhr und ich guck scho seit um 11 was fahse is, und jo micht nervt das au ab, nirgens news was nu los ist warum kann ich net zoggen.... dann sthest da mit nrn risen großen ? übern kopp.....

naja werd ich noch nen bissel musik machen fahren^^

man sieht sich uffen schlachtfeld bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Tschenkadelow schrieb:


> uhh bis 17uhr und ich guck scho seit um 11 was fahse is, und jo micht nervt das au ab, nirgens news was nu los ist warum kann ich net zoggen.... dann sthest da mit nrn risen großen ? übern kopp.....
> 
> naja werd ich noch nen bissel musik machen fahren^^
> 
> ...



Oder nen Grammatik-Kurs besuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (11. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja jetzt nach 2 Stunden aufhören auf die ausgegraute Serverliste zu starren...



ehm, wenn du 2 stunden auf eine ausgegraute serverliste starst anstatt die offizielle seite zu besuchen, selber schuld^^


----------



## Duplexhammer (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Das ist natürliche Auslese, damit die Kunden, die ständig was zu meckern haben, von vornherein wegbleiben.


Das ist natürlich auch eine  Möglichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich dachte immer natürliche Auslese wäre was anderes. 
Aber am Spiel selbst gibt es ja nicht viel zu meckern bis auf den potentiellen Zeitaufwand. Der wird mich wohl von der Vollversion fernhalten. Aber Bloodbowl kommt ja bald da habe ich dann auch mein Warhammerambiente und (hoffentlich) besser einteilbare Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Spiel solang einfach WoW...du wirst gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen :-)



Offenbar ist WoW sogar so langweilig dass man nebenbei sogar noch Zeit hat in Foren anderer MMORPGs zu trollen.


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Oder nen Grammatik-Kurs besuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass mich doch^^


----------



## antischock (11. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Spiel solang einfach WoW...du wirst gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen :-)



jo, biste 80 bist und merkst das alles, was mal an wow gut war, nur noch scheiße ist^^


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Tschenkadelow schrieb:


> lass mich doch^^



Nö,is nich drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste eigentlich Biologie-Klausur vorbereiten,aber ich steuer mit lernen sowieso auf die 1-2 Punkte zu,warum noch abstressen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Yeah länger Gitarre spielen.. ^^


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> Joah...grundsätzlich hab ich für sowas ja absolut Verständnis, aber heute gehts mir richtig auf die Nerven muss ich sagen.
> 
> Sorry, aber sowas wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät immer angekündigt. Hab mir am Montag extra heute frei genommen und schön Zeit zum zocken gehabt. Sowas muss man doch 2 Tage vorher sagen können, wenn die Server 14 Std(!!!) offline gehen.
> 
> ...



1. Das hättest du auch wissen können...
2. Selber schuld
3. Wenns beim 1. mal schon so war, nix aus dem Fehler gelernt?
4. Man beachte die 1. Goldene Regel der MMOs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Nö,is nich drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben, warum gute Noten im RL wo's doch MMORPGs gibt!


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Yeah länger Gitarre spielen.. ^^



werd ich auch machen^^


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Tschenkadelow schrieb:


> werd ich auch machen^^



Keep rockin', man.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Eben, warum gute Noten im RL wo's doch MMORPGs gibt!



Genau,warum andere mit zweitklassigem Zynismus anmaulen und den ganzen Tag in einem buffed-Forum rumtrollen wenn man auch was sinnvolles machen könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Keep rockin', man.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Könnt mal wieder meinen Bass rauskramen =D


----------



## Zealot (11. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Spiel solang einfach WoW...du wirst gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen :-)



nur mal so ich spielte betonung auf SPIELTE WoW aber es is ausgelutscht und macht keinen spaß mehr zudem vor 2 tagen abo ausgelaufen


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Genau,warum andere mit zweitklassigem Zynismus anmaulen und den ganzen Tag in einem buffed-Forum rumtrollen wenn man auch was sinnvolles machen könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach dir um mich mal keine Sorgen, ich hab meinen Abschluss und meinen Job schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt hopp den Bass rausgeholt!


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Mach dir um mich mal keine Sorgen, ich hab meinen Abschluss und meinen Job schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab was ähnliches wie Legasthenie(Nur in Mathematik,nennt sich "Dyskalkulie" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyskalkulie),wird wird in BW wo ich zur Schule geh nicht anerkannt und hab dementsprechend schon vorne und hinten zuviele Unterkurse um überhaupt fürs Abi zugelassen zu werden.Da halt ich den Bass für sinnvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (11. März 2009)

Das stand ja schon gestern auf der HP, dass es bis Nachmittags andauernd wird.
Ab und zu sollte man doch mal die News lesen :/

...auch wenn 17uhr im letzten Drittel des Nachmittags ist...


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> Das stand ja schon gestern auf der HP, dass es bis Nachmittags andauernd wird.
> Ab und zu sollte man doch mal die News lesen :/
> 
> ...auch wenn 17uhr im letzten Drittel des Nachmittags ist...



Technisch gesehen beginnt Nachmittag ab 13 Uhr :/
Der Begriff "Nachmittag" ist dehnbar wie Kaugummi. Von mir aus sollen sie die Server gleich bis 17 Uhr als offline ankündigen,kann man sich einigermaßen drauf einstellen.Wenn sie früher fertig sind ists ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Öh.. Bis jetzt - in den jetzt bald 6 Jahren, in denen ich MMOs spiele konnte man sich drauf verlassen, dass wenn so was großes ansteht, und in der News "Nachmittag" steht, dass das mindestens bis 17:00 dauert, ich tippe auf normalen Betrieb um 19:00.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Öh.. Bis jetzt - in den jetzt bald 6 Jahren, in denen ich MMOs spiele konnte man sich drauf verlassen, dass wenn so was großes ansteht, und in der News "Nachmittag" steht, dass das mindestens bis 17:00 dauert, ich tippe auf normalen Betrieb um 19:00.



19 Uhr klingt realistisch... das stört ja eigentlich nicht,nur die Informationsspeisung.


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

ich rechne mit freitag um ca 15.00 uhr ^^

egal solang spiel ich halt was anderes...


----------



## BluBBster (11. März 2009)

Habt ihr alle frei oder warum habt ihr schon wieder Zeit zum zocken? sitz hier noch bis 6 uhr an der arbeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (11. März 2009)

Year wir machen ne warhammer buffed band auf ich spiele Schlagzeug seid 8 jahren now we rock =) xD

der Song

ROFLLOLLOLROFLLOLROFLLOLLOL 

na dann wenn die Server on sind wird der choopa gerockt 

in diesem sinne WAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florreng (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> 1. Das hättest du auch wissen können...
> 2. Selber schuld
> 3. Wenns beim 1. mal schon so war, nix aus dem Fehler gelernt?
> 4. Man beachte die 1. Goldene Regel der MMOs:
> ...




Vielen Dank für die dümmlichen Kommentare Mr. Klugscheißer....no comment. Ooops jetzt is mir ja doch was rausgerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Year wir machen ne warhammer buffed band auf ich spiele Schlagzeug seid 8 jahren now we rock =) xD
> 
> der Song
> 
> ...



Hehe,lass mal machen xD


----------



## Thersus (11. März 2009)

Und ich hab mich schon gefragt wann ich dazu kommen soll mein Berichtsheft zu schreiben wenn doch heute die Slayer kommen. Danke GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Naja, wenn se ne genaue Zeit angegeben hätten wären alle erstmal am aufschreien gewesen ("Was SO lange?", "Was dauert da so lang" etc...) und von wegen "was zahl ich denn hier wenn die server down sind blablubb"

So, und wenn die server um 17:00:01 noch nich on sind geht das geflame erst richtig rund...

Wie sies machen (also am nachmittag) isses schon besser, weil dann passiert zumindest zweiteres nich.


Allerdings wäre ne bekanntgabe früher als 1/2 Tag auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Senubirath (11. März 2009)

Nice dann kann ich mir noch ma die X-Rated durchlesen.... auf der zugfahrt konnte ich das net wirklich ^^


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Naja...hoffen wir gemeinschaftlich das sich die Informationspolitik bezüglich WAR durch die offiziellen Foren verbessert. Wünschenswert wäre es schon etwas eher über längeranhaltende Serverdowns informiert zu werden.  Ich hab mein Tag auch auf den Slayer ausgerichtet. Dabei hätte ich in der Zeit von 10-17 Uhr wesentlich mehr erledigen können, wenn ich bescheid gewusst hätte.  

PS: Um 15 Uhr so ne Update 13:30 sache einzuschreiben finde ich gelinde gesagt unprofessionell. Zum Glück lenkt einen das Fernsehen mit Amokläufen in Vorstädten ab. Wer weiss vielleicht war Kim K. n War Spieler der es nicht mehr ausgehalten hat aufs daddeln zu verizichten?? 

An dieser Stelle entschuldige ich mich schonmal bei allen Sensibelchen für meinen geschmacklosen, schwarzen Humor.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (11. März 2009)

wie kann man am besten seine zeit vertreibem?richtig warhammer miniaturen bemalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle entschuldige ich mich schonmal bei allen Sensibelchen für meinen geschmacklosen, schwarzen Humor.



"turnin`to tha corner and shamin` ya`self!"


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> "turnin`to tha corner and shamin` ya`self!"



'NUFF SAID!


----------



## MadSquare (11. März 2009)

Na dann wartet mal ab bis sie die Fixes aufspielen, für Sachen die sie heute kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> wie kann man am besten seine zeit vertreibem?richtig warhammer miniaturen bemalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für die mit weniger ruhigen Händen oder keinen Figuren - oder beides gibts ne alternative: drück mich


----------



## WoozaH (11. März 2009)

TAGESVERLAUF->..ich kam... ich sah..ich wartete..ich war traurig.. hatte heute um 11 Uhr schon Feierabend..nuja gibt's halt eine laaaange Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zealot (11. März 2009)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> wie kann man am besten seine zeit vertreibem?richtig warhammer miniaturen bemalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche den Warhammer oder Warhammer 40k und wenn welche rase


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

WoozaH schrieb:


> TAGESVERLAUF->..ich kam... ich sah..ich wartete..ich war traurig..



Wärest du nicht plötzlich von Verben zu nem Adjektiv geswitched wäres cool geworden. Trauerte hätte besser gepasst. Naja mir ist derbe langweilig, dass verleitet mich dazu völlig überflüssige Beiträge zu verfassen.


----------



## Tzeentch (11. März 2009)

wie mehrer vorredner schon sagten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach waren das noch zeiten bei uo, ac, eq, ao usw als die server dann mal tage weg waren. 

oder rollbacks von etlichen stunden/tagen.

damals war man froh wenn nach nem patchday der char noch da war bzw die ausruestung ^^ 

heute liest man fast nur noch flames. 

ich finds klasse das die die klassen umsonst nachschieben (gibt andere firmen die haetten daraus wieder ein addon gemacht auch wenn sie eigentlich zum release drin sein sollten). 

da verzichte ich doch gerne mal auf nen tag zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Tzeentch schrieb:


> ich finds klasse das die die klassen umsonst nachschieben (gibt andere firmen die haetten daraus wieder ein addon gemacht auch wenn sie eigentlich zum release drin sein sollten).




Das hat wohl eher was mit Marketing und Kundenbindung als mit Nächstenliebe zu tun....


----------



## Woodspirit (11. März 2009)

Tzeentch schrieb:


> da verzichte ich doch gerne mal auf nen tag zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN! Prinzipiell ja, aber nicht heute, nicht beim Slayer!!! Da hab ich mich sooo drauf gefreut, bin heute extra früher arbeiten gegangen, um früher nach Hause zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich kann nächste Tage nicht spielen...ich will heute!!! *mit den Füssen aufstampf*


----------



## Merinea (11. März 2009)

@ Shronk

Ich glaub da hab ich solangsam über die zeit hinweg schon alle videos durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die tollen sachen hab ich mir teils schon 4-5 mal angesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider gibs ja derzeit keine aktueleren videos die etwas länger gehen und die die etwas aktueller sind hab ich ja shcon rauf und runter gespult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (11. März 2009)

plus 1 tag gut schreiben weil sonst is as ne frechheit


----------



## Raslyk (11. März 2009)

Aber wirklich, lass dir deine knappen 50 Cent ausbezahlen! Schande Mythic das ihr hier herumpatcht! Wir sollten alle kündigen!


----------



## Tzeentch (11. März 2009)

Raslyk schrieb:


> Aber wirklich, lass dir deine knappen 50 Cent ausbezahlen! Schande Mythic das ihr hier herumpatcht! Wir sollten alle kündigen!



mal nicht uebertreiben, sind nur knapp 30 cent.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sollten trotzdem alle kuendigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

Raslyk schrieb:


> Aber wirklich, lass dir deine knappen 50 Cent ausbezahlen! Schande Mythic das ihr hier herumpatcht! Wir sollten alle kündigen!


Genauer gesagt 43 ct^


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Merinea schrieb:


> @ Shronk
> 
> Ich glaub da hab ich solangsam über die zeit hinweg schon alle videos durch
> 
> ...



Jo ich langsam auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade eigentlich dasses nicht mehr vids gibt... naja, wenn ich dann meinen neuen PC hab werd ich mich auch mal dransetzen und paar nette vids hochladen *g* aber im mom mit meiner alten Kiste is das undenkbar.


----------



## Churchak (11. März 2009)

Narorn schrieb:


> Och nö! Was soll ich'n jetzt machen den ganzen Nachmittag???


kannt ja hier den armen tieren helfen!
http://www.parapluesch.de/whiskystore/test.htm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

ich kann mir überlegen wie ich meinen hexenjäger spielen soll um die ganzen Spaltas wegzuhämmern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

WOHA!!! Ey, mit den 43 Cent hätt ich ja derb andere sachen machen können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich die 43 Cents hätt wo ich heut verloren hab dann könnt ich mir nen neues Auto kaufen, innen Urlaub gehn, nen haus kaufen...
[/sarkasmus]


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Huuuu wie die anspannung steigt. das zeigt mir das ich doch noch nicht völlig enttäuscht sein kann vom spiel und alle die hier meckern
und zuhause schon am zittern sind oder vor aufregung netma ruhig sitzen können, sollten überlegen nicht dochma drüber nachzudenken
bevor se was schreiben... peace!

also ich freu mich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

MWHAHAHAH! Ich freu mich so auf die Slayer/Spalta-Massen xD


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (11. März 2009)

Zealot schrieb:


> welche den Warhammer oder Warhammer 40k und wenn welche rase


 

40k orks und tyraniden, sowie fantasy chaosnurgle


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> WOHA!!! Ey, mit den 43 Cent hätt ich ja derb andere sachen machen können...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Einkauf bei **** kann so ziemlich alles sein - außer teuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Ich sitz auch hier und ziettere... scheiß Abhängigkeit... will meinen Spalta!!


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

gucken

Es is 17:00 Uhr übrigends


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

17:00 will spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> 40k orks und tyraniden, sowie fantasy chaosnurgle


Da würde ich einfach mal große Mengen an Grün empfehlen ^^ Da kann man schonmal nix falsch machen.


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

So 17:01


WTF !?!?!?!?!


----------



## Raslyk (11. März 2009)

Achtung gleich kommen die ersten die schreien: STERNI, wo bist du?? Sag uns was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig und hab sowas wien Tremor...Scheiß Sucht! =D


----------



## Kankuso (11. März 2009)

komisch


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

gleich kommen die Ersten die schreien alles Scheiße können keine Versprechungen einhalten usw -.- geht an die frische Luft....


----------



## Fredez (11. März 2009)

ayayay will spielen!!! uaaah!!! ähhhhh!!! tötn!!! moschn! spalten!!! sterbn!


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

es ist 17 uhr -.-


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

es ist 17 uhr -.-


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

http://war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de400&lang=de
lest euch hier alles durch, sollte euch eine Weile unterhalten und ist "spannend".


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

*zitter*
Starte grad war.Hoffe sie sind on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja,haben wieder Post von Mark Jacobs und 2 andere News auf der Seite.
Vor 20 Min waren die noch nicht da^^
edit:
Zitat von Mark Jacos :

 Derzeit beinhaltet Patch 1.2.1 bereits über 400 Fehlerkorrekturen und wir hoffen, noch mehr zu dieser Liste hinzufügen zu können. Zusätzlich dazu ist in 1.2.1 das grundlegende Burgen-Verbesserungssystem (mehr dazu weiter unten), weitere Verbesserungen im dritten Abschnitt was den Inhalt angeht und noch mehr Liebe für Erzmagier, Schamanen, Weiße Löwen und Chaosbarbaren, ein weiteres Live-Event und noch viel mehr! Derzeit ist diese Version für nächsten Monat geplant.


----------



## Zaygan (11. März 2009)

haha 17:00 Uhr ..selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenigstens meine Wette gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (11. März 2009)

Naja gehn wa noch halt ne Runde Pumpen und dann wirds schon klappen. 

Endlich Slayer erstellen will!!!


----------



## Kiyon (11. März 2009)

bei mir gings grad net naja dann geh ich mal erst heut abend rein^^


----------



## tiguria (11. März 2009)

es steht auf der hp vorraussichtlich 17 uhr kann also auch 20min später sein oder noch später


----------



## evergrace (11. März 2009)

auch wenns nur 43 cent sind es geht ums prinzip wenn ich für was zahlen muss will ichs auch benutzen!


----------



## Rakanisha (11. März 2009)

tiguria schrieb:


> es steht auf der hp vorraussichtlich 17 uhr kann also auch 20min später sein oder noch später



ja seh ich auch so!


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Kaderian schrieb:


> gleich kommen die Ersten die schreien alles Scheiße können keine Versprechungen einhalten usw -.- geht an die frische Luft....



Alles Scheiße, die können keine Versprechen halten!! Ich glaube ich gehe an die frische Luft...


----------



## HappyChaos (11. März 2009)

grml 17:15 und noch immer nix,will SPALTEN SPALTEN SPALTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (11. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> auch wenns nur 43 cent sind es geht ums prinzip wenn ich für was zahlen muss will ichs auch benutzen!



solche aussagen liebe ich immer


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> auch wenns nur 43 cent sind es geht ums prinzip wenn ich für was zahlen muss will ichs auch benutzen!


Wobei 43 Cent für den ganzen tag wären.
Bis 5 Uhr morgens könnte man zocken und heute dann wieder ab ca 17:20 (Achtung,geschätzt!).
Für größerere Änderungen muss man halt etwas länger etwas aufspielen.
Sie könnten zwar auch das Spiel einfach bei patch 1.00 belassen,doch dies wäre in keinem Interesse.


----------



## tiguria (11. März 2009)

die server werden eh erstmal wieder down gehen wenn sich alle gleichzeitig einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wh173y (11. März 2009)

17:59 ist strenggenommen auch noch 17 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raslyk (11. März 2009)

Jep, werden nicht lange laufen, gab bei den amis auch Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (11. März 2009)

17:18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

tiguria schrieb:


> es steht auf der hp vorraussichtlich 17 uhr kann also auch 20min später sein oder noch später



Wollte grad schreiben. Es steht da bis 17 Uhr. Das schließt 17 Uhr noch komplett ein, heißt wenn
sie einfach fies sind schalten sie die Server 17:59 Uhr wieder Frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also regt euch ab, hier hat keiner ne wette gewonnen


----------



## Azaan (11. März 2009)

Ich weiß garnich was das alles soll.... der Post kam um 15 Uhr und da stand 13:30Uhr... daraus folgt, dass die Uhr von GOA 1,5 Stunden nach geht und wir also um 18:30 mit den Servern rechnen können!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. März 2009)

erst schädigt mein Rechner mich mit nicht nachvollziebaren Abstürzen... und dann funzt WAR nicht und ich kann mir weiter vorstellen wie es nach 5 min. wieder abstürzen wird... ich krieg die KRIESE




...nein ich will diese Jacke nicht anziehen...


----------



## evergrace (11. März 2009)

was ist dabei wenn man die zeit gut geschrieben bekommt?
is zb. bei der esl seite auch so für die premium nutzer das man gratis premium tage kriegt dann


----------



## n0rSly (11. März 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt zum sport und heute abend wird gezockt =) also ich ahbe kein problem dmamit das es jetzt ent geht hinke ich wenigstens net so hinterher xD


----------



## Raslyk (11. März 2009)

Azaan schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnich was das alles soll.... der Post kam um 15 Uhr und da stand 13:30Uhr... daraus folgt, dass die Uhr von GOA 1,5 Stunden nach geht und wir also um 18:30 mit den Servern rechnen können!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch, es handelt sich heute nicht um alle Server, die Amis können schon choppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azaan (11. März 2009)

Raslyk schrieb:


> Falsch, es handelt sich heute nicht um alle Server, die Amis können schon choppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber bei denen wurschtelt doch auchnich GOA rum oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (11. März 2009)

Die Amis müssen auch nicht auf GOA warten, da betreibt Mythic die Server selber!


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> auch wenns nur 43 cent sind es geht ums prinzip wenn ich für was zahlen muss will ichs auch benutzen!




*Der Zugang zu WAR ist jederzeit gewährleistet, unter Vorbehalt der Wartungs- und Instandsetzungszeiten, der Aktualisierungsvorgänge der Server und deren eventuellen ausnahmsweisen Unterbrechungen. *

Unterschreib in Zukunft nix mit was du nicht einverstanden bist.


----------



## Serrgio (11. März 2009)

Will zocken, hab langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need Slayer !!!


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> was ist dabei wenn man die zeit gut geschrieben bekommt?
> is zb. bei der esl seite auch so für die premium nutzer das man gratis premium tage kriegt dann


Ja nur die esl seite is nicht WAR.

Es is nix dabei, aber wegen nem halben Tag schon nach gutschriften zu schreien find ich auch nicht ok. ist ja auch nicht so dass du 24h/tag spielst weil du 24h bezahlst (naja, hoffen wers mal).
Ausserdem is online gaming so schon nen billiges hobby. (mit 15 € / Monat kommst nicht weit um was anderes zu machen was dich nen Monat lang beschäftigt).

Weiterhin ists ja nicht deren Schuld und die machens ja auch nid extra dasses länger geht als gedacht... Und dafür 129'000 € auszugeben? Naja, wohl eher ungern, oder?


----------



## Zaygan (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> *Der Zugang zu WAR ist jederzeit gewährleistet, unter Vorbehalt der Wartungs- und Instandsetzungszeiten, der Aktualisierungsvorgänge der Server und deren eventuellen ausnahmsweisen Unterbrechungen. *
> 
> Unterschreib in Zukunft nix mit was du nicht einverstanden bist.




zzz 

angekündigt sind die server um 17 uhr .. 

aber ich seh schon ..grüner rasen und so..


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

verdammt bei meinem nächsten mmo les ich mir den mist am anfang mal durch... xD


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> *Der Zugang zu WAR ist jederzeit gewährleistet, unter Vorbehalt der Wartungs- und Instandsetzungszeiten, der Aktualisierungsvorgänge der Server und deren eventuellen ausnahmsweisen Unterbrechungen. *
> 
> Unterschreib in Zukunft nix mit was du nicht einverstanden bist.



Ha, das sollte man mal allen unter die Nase reiben, die hier wegen ein paar Minuten einen Stress machen. Recht hast du!


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2009)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Also ich muss wirklich sagen mein WAR-Trail gestaltet sich technisch deutlich negativ.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na wengst bezahlst du nix dafür..ich kann seit letzter woche nicht mehr zocken. entweder hängt das spiel oder wenn ich mal reinkommt kackt mir der client nach 3 minuten ab..daumen hoch. das event konnte ich mir nicht angucken, die server zusammenlegung hab ich nicht mitbekommen und jetzt ist mein abo ausgelaufen..arsch lecken. hab mir das jetzt 4 monate angeguckt und gutgläubig wie ich bin irgendwann mal auf besserung gehofft..aber mei. gibt ja auch andre spiele die weitaus weniger nerven kosten und mehr spass bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> *Der Zugang zu WAR ist jederzeit gewährleistet, unter Vorbehalt der Wartungs- und Instandsetzungszeiten, der Aktualisierungsvorgänge der Server und deren eventuellen ausnahmsweisen Unterbrechungen. *
> 
> Unterschreib in Zukunft nix mit was du nicht einverstanden bist.



Hehe ... jupp vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere mal wirklich die AGB´s lesen *g*!

Und btw... für 43 cent bekommt man noch nichtmal nen sternburgbier (Pfand natürlich einberechnet)!


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Ja nur die esl seite is nicht WAR.
> 
> Es is nix dabei, aber wegen nem halben Tag schon nach gutschriften zu schreien find ich auch nicht ok. ist ja auch nicht so dass du 24h/tag spielst weil du 24h bezahlst (naja, hoffen wers mal).
> Ausserdem is online gaming so schon nen billiges hobby. (mit 15 € / Monat kommst nicht weit um was anderes zu machen was dich nen Monat lang beschäftigt).
> ...



Ich stimme dir in fast allem zu, aber weil mir so langweilig ist will ich doch mal klugscheißern: zu den 12-15€ kommen ja nochmal die Kosten für den Strom dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## doggystyle (11. März 2009)

Von mir aus können sies ruhig noch bis 19.30 schleifen lassen...

Dann bin ich von Arbeit zuhaus, habe mich mit Coffein, Nikotin und Kalorien eingedeckt und verpasse die Massen an nackigen Grünhäuten sowie Zwergen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mich da an den Testserver erinner...


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

werden weiterhin sowohl Beute, EP und Ruf für die erfolgreiche Verteidigung von Burgen verbessern als auch Beute-Belohnungen (Goldene Beutetaschen) an Gilden verteilen, die erfolgreich Burgen angreifen bzw. verteidigen und so die Gebietskontrolle erkämpfen.

Hm.Ich weiß´nicht ob ich es Positiv oder Negativ sehen soll.-

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Pechvogel und für mich wäre das schon was tolles,jedoch
sind kleine Gilden benachteilt und diese müssen sich dann gegen alle 
Besserausgerüsteten beweisen.
Klar,Skill zählt mehr,jedoch gibts oft sehr knappe Kämpfe,da macht es schon was aus.

Für mich als sehr aktiver RvR spieler ,der aber leider einen relativ schwachen Rechner für Festungen hat,gefält mir diese Änderung aber schon nen wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werden weiterhin sowohl Beute, EP und Ruf für die erfolgreiche Verteidigung von Burgen verbessern als auch Beute-Belohnungen (Goldene Beutetaschen) an Gilden verteilen, die erfolgreich Burgen angreifen bzw. verteidigen und so die Gebietskontrolle erkämpfen.

Da hat sich keiner was gegen :
Dazu werden wir unter anderem für Events zeitweise neue Szenarien sowie dauerhafte neue Szenarien hinzufügen und weiter an der Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses in den Szenarien arbeiten.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> verdammt bei meinem nächsten mmo les ich mir den mist am anfang mal durch... xD



Zeig mir ein MMO was dir 24/7 Spielmöglichkeit zu 100% garantiert und welches nicht über 12,99€ (wars doch oder?) pro Monat kostet
wie andere MMOs...

Wenn du das findest, kriegste nen realen Keks per Post.

denken bevor posten, danke


----------



## Torrance (11. März 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in fast allem zu, aber weil mir so langweilig ist will ich doch mal klugscheißern: zu den 12-15€ kommen ja nochmal die Kosten für den Strom dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich Klugscheiss mal mit.... der PC ist aber sowieso an... von daher ist es egal ob die Server up sind oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elou (11. März 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern erst War gekauft, installiert und stundenlang Patch geladen. Dann wars so spät das ich ins Betti bin.
Voller Vorfreude bin ich eingeschlafen...

Zu früh gefreut... Was lernt man daraus! Kauft NIE NIE NIE Dienstags Onlinespiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hihihi *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Zaygan schrieb:


> zzz
> 
> angekündigt sind die server um 17 uhr ..
> 
> aber ich seh schon ..grüner rasen und so..



Und wenn sie um 12 Uhr am Montag angekündigt sind und erst Donnerstag um vier nachts wieder kommen:

Laut AGB erklärst du dich dazu bereit, dass du die Server immer dann nutzen darfst, wenn sie online sind und nicht gerade gewartet werden. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein MMO was dir 24/7 Spielmöglichkeit zu 100% garantiert und welches nicht über 12,99€ (wars doch oder?) pro Monat kostet
> wie andere MMOs...
> 
> Wenn du das findest, kriegste nen realen Keks per Post.
> ...



Guild Wars...wens gehtn schoko keks


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Das Suchtpotenzial bei MMO´s steigt halt weiter. Erklär doch mal nem Fixer auf Turkey das er sein Heroin erst 1 Stunde später bekommt, ich bin sicher der hat Verständnis und bleibt cool. 

Allerdings kann ich es nachvollziehen wenn der großteil der Spielerschaft sich konkreter Angaben wünscht, was serverdowns betrifft. Ist doch logisch. Wenn man von vorne herein weiß bis XX:XX geht nix macht man sich auch nicht so nen Stress.


----------



## VölligIrre (11. März 2009)

Ich will endlich Spaltn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein MMO was dir 24/7 Spielmöglichkeit zu 100% garantiert und welches nicht über 12,99€ (wars doch oder?) pro Monat kostet
> wie andere MMOs...
> 
> Wenn du das findest, kriegste nen realen Keks per Post.
> ...



ich glaube das war nur ein scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (11. März 2009)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich Klugscheiss mal mit.... der PC ist aber sowieso an... von daher ist es egal ob die Server up sind oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder du baust dir nen Solar-PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Guild Wars

NCsoft behält sich das Recht vor, den Service von Zeit zu Zeit in regelmäßigen Intervallen oder auf andere Weise, mit oder ohne vorherige Ankündigung, zu Wartungszwecken zu unterbrechen. NCsoft haftet nicht für etwaige Unterbrechungen, Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Service, unabhängig davon, aus welchen Gründen diese auftraten.

(b) Sie erklären sich damit einverstanden, dass der Service aus Gründen, die von NCsoft nicht zu vertreten sind, unterbrochen werden kann und NCsoft Ihnen demzufolge nicht garantieren kann, den Service oder Ihren Account nach Belieben in Anspruch nehmen zu können. NCsoft haftet nicht für etwaige Unterbrechungen, Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Service, unabhängig davon, aus welchen Gründen diese auftraten.

© NCsoft hat das Recht, aus jedweden Gründen und nach alleinigem Ermessen jegliche Aspekte des Service zu ändern oder abzuschaffen.

(d) NCsoft ist nicht verpflichtet, Gebühren oder Kosten jeglicher Art (sofern gegeben) infolge einer Unterbrechung des Service auf Grund der in Abschnitt (a) oder (b) genannten Umstände ganz oder teilweise zu erstatten. 

Kein keks


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Oder du baust dir nen Solar-PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im TS
"Sorry leute,die Sonne geht unter.Hab nurnoch 5% Akku.Bis nächsten Sommer!"


----------



## WoozaH (11. März 2009)

Guild wars..habs mehr wie 3 jahre gespielt ist kostenlos, geil und war zu 98% immer da (mal so ein tag oder so, wegen t.com, oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ist trotzdem geiler und ich nehm die off-zeit in kauf, wenns nachher besser ist. (jajajaja ich bin gutgläubig, und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Torrance (11. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Oder du baust dir nen Solar-PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte man bestimmt machen... Aber stell dir mal vor deine Akkus sind leer, nachdem die Server wieder up sind, darfste wieder warten. Und dann kannste von GOA nicht verlangen das du einen Tag gutgeschrieben bekommst. Nach heute kannste davon ausgehen, das man diesen Tag bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann wir wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Guild Wars
> 
> NCsoft behält sich das Recht vor, den Service von Zeit zu Zeit in regelmäßigen Intervallen oder auf andere Weise, mit oder ohne vorherige Ankündigung, zu Wartungszwecken zu unterbrechen. NCsoft haftet nicht für etwaige Unterbrechungen, Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Service, unabhängig davon, aus welchen Gründen diese auftraten.
> 
> ...





mh ok nochn versuch Lost chaus..muha keks immer noch schoko


----------



## Serrgio (11. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im TS
> "Sorry leute,die Sonne geht unter.Hab nurnoch 5% Akku.Bis nächsten Sommer!"



x'D


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Guild Wars
> 
> NCsoft behält sich das Recht vor, den Service von Zeit zu Zeit in regelmäßigen Intervallen oder auf andere Weise, mit oder ohne vorherige Ankündigung, zu Wartungszwecken zu unterbrechen. NCsoft haftet nicht für etwaige Unterbrechungen, Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Service, unabhängig davon, aus welchen Gründen diese auftraten.
> 
> ...





mh ok nochn versuch Lost chaus..muha keks immer noch schoko


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

WoozaH das mag sein, trotzdem keine Garantie.. Also kriegt er kein Keks


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> Guild Wars...wens gehtn schoko keks



menno das war MEIN keks *cry*

ps: das oben sollte n scherz sein wers nich versteht...


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> mh ok nochn versuch Lost chaus..muha keks immer noch schoko



Wos?


----------



## Krypt Ator (11. März 2009)

Da bei einem vernünftig konzipierten Solar Gerät, der Akku während der sonnigen Zeit geladen wird und der Betrieb durch die Sonne gewährleistet wird, könnte das klappen. Der Akku ist quasi die Notstromversorgung für sonnenfreie Zeiten...


----------



## Jamil (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider läuft, gerade bei großen Wartungsarbeiten wie diesen, nicht immer alles wie geplant und so kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen.

Wir hoffen in dem Fall auf euer Verständnis und verspreche, mich alsbald mitsamt der Reitgerte gen Server-Keller zu begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Gumja (11. März 2009)

Neulich bei GOA

Community Manager: Weiß einer von euch, warum die Server noch nicht wieder on sind?
Praktikant 1: Keine Ahnung... ich hab den Auftrag hier in dieser Brustrüstung des SPalters ein Emblem zu malen.
Community Manager: Und das machst du mit Paint?
Praktikant 1: Dafür braucht man keine teure Lizenz hat der Chef gesagt...
Community Manager: ok... aber das die Spalter keine Brustrüstungen tragen sondern halbnackt rumrennen, ist schon bis zu dir vorgedrungen, oder?
Praktikant 1: Chef meinte, falls sich zu viele Spieler beschweren, müssen die eh eingeführt werden... und dann hama schonmal was!
Community Manager: ok... Versteh ich. ABer wieso sind die Server noch nicht oben?
Praktikant 2: Die spielen gerade die Patches ein...
Community Manager: Und was zur Hölle dauert da so lange dran?
Praktikant 2: Diskette 345 war defekt... und jetzt warten sie darauf, das Mythic eine neue schickt...


----------



## Manic2320 (11. März 2009)

Es ist war ärgerlich das die Server noch immer dwon sind aber es gibt auch noch so was wie RL, und ich denke GOA wird für den Ausfall der Spielzeit mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit einen Gratistag springen lassen.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Lost Chaos

4. Erreichbarkeit, Leistungsumfang, Begriffsdefinitionen und weitere Pflichten von gamigo, Spielregeln und Verbot von Multi-Accounts

4.1. gamigo gewährleistet eine Erreichbarkeit der Spiele und Services von 90 % (neunzig Prozent) im Jahresmittel. Hiervon ausgenommen sind Zeiten, in denen die Online-Spielserver oder der einzelnen Spiele auf Grund von technischen oder sonstigen Problemen, die nicht im Einflussbereich von gamigo liegen (höhere Gewalt, Verschulden Dritter usw.), über das Internet nicht zu erreichen sind, sowie Zeiten, in denen routinemäßige Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden. gamigo kann den Zugang zu den Leistungen beschränken, sofern die Sicherheit des Netzbetriebes, die Aufrechterhaltung der Netzintegrität, insbesondere die Vermeidung schwerwiegender Störungen des Netzes, der Software oder gespeicherter Daten dies erfordern.

Kein Keks.
Junge such selber bevor du postest ich kau dir hier nicht alles vor! kapiers einfach


----------



## Fredez (11. März 2009)

aber ganz schnell in den keller pls! xDDD


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Update 17:30 CET: We are still working on the automatic server transfers. We apologize for the delay and will keep you updated in the news here.

schade


----------



## Icce (11. März 2009)

WAAAAAAAAHRG...

nein ich spiele keinen Schwarzork...
Das war nur der Frust über die mangelnde Information von GOA...
Ich will meinen Slayer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider läuft, gerade bei großen Wartungsarbeiten wie diesen, nicht immer alles wie geplant und so kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen.
> 
> ...



beeil dich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 und wie lange wirds denn noch so ca Verzögert wen ich fragen darf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Ex-WoWler werden langsam agressiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serrgio (11. März 2009)

Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als die AGB's von F2P Spielen zu durchforsten ? xDD


----------



## WoozaH (11. März 2009)

Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid einfach zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. März 2009)

*Update 03:00 CET:* The transfer process has now begun and all European servers are now offline.
*Update 14:00 CET:* The transfer process is taking longer than anticipated and we now expect servers to come back online after 17:00 CET.
*Update 17:30 CET:* We are still working on the automatic server transfers. We apologize for the delay and will keep you updated in the news here.


----------



## Torrance (11. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider läuft, gerade bei großen Wartungsarbeiten wie diesen, nicht immer alles wie geplant und so kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen.
> 
> ...



Nu aber ab... und ned im Forum mit spammen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Serrgio schrieb:


> Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als die AGB's von F2P Spielen zu durchforsten ? xDD



Muss man nichtmal... solche Ausschlußklauseln sind logischerweise standardmäßig drin. Aber immer wieder lustig wenn Leute brustklopfend wie ein halbwüchsiger Orangutan in Foren kommen und rumbrüllen dass sie GOA anzeigen und ihre Kohle zurückwollen weil die Server mal nen Tag nicht on waren.


----------



## WoozaH (11. März 2009)

Ist aber gemütlicher, wie mit Reitgerten rumlaufen und Arbeiter haun


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Punischer wills nicht verstehen. ER soll mir ein Game zeigen was erreichbarkeit usw zu 100%, heißt 24/7 GARANTIERT
heißt keine wartungsarbeiten, keine ausfälle usw. steht auf der anderen Seite. Er hats mit 2 spielen versucht und
ist gescheitert. Ich durchforste weiter nix is mir zu blöd nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte einfach und lass mich natürlich eines
besseren belehren, aber so ein risiko geht sicherlich niemand ein


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (11. März 2009)

@Gumja der is gut,vorallem wenn man ihn schon halb gelesen hat und dann nochmal im ts vorgelesen bekommt


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. März 2009)

> Update um 17:30 Uhr (MEZ): Die Wartungsarbeiten benötigen noch weitere Zeit. Wir bitten um euer Verständnis wir halten euch in diesem News-Artikel auf dem Laufenden.



eben gelesen

quelle


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Update 03:00 CET: The transfer process has now begun and all European servers are now offline.
Update 14:00 CET: The transfer process is taking longer than anticipated and we now expect servers to come back online after 17:00 CET.
Update 17:30 CET: We are still working on the automatic server transfers. We apologize for the delay and will keep you updated in the news here.

Die haben also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, noch nichteinmal mit den transfers begonnen? HEißt bis die transfers abgeschlossen sind dauerts nochmal
2 stunden. Bis sie das script oder was weiß ich fertig haben vielleicht nun auch nochmal eine stunde. heißt min. 3h noch warten. Aber naja ich bin 
pessimist das ist nun mal der übelste fall von dem wir ausgehen dürfen


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> eben gelesen
> 
> quelle


Schon dreißig mal hier gepostet,Don Quichote.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider läuft, gerade bei großen Wartungsarbeiten wie diesen, nicht immer alles wie geplant und so kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen.
> 
> ...


wie sollen wir das verstehen`?

"wir haben soeben bemerkt die server sind nicht on ich schau ma was die techniker machen?" 
was uebrigens mir sehr oft auf die techniker geschoben wird,kommt kai auch immer mit an...

koennt doch nicht einfach ein comment hier ablassen was uns weiterhin uninformiert laesst statt zu sagen was passiert ist bzw eher wichtigere fuer mich/uns wann sie wieder on sind

editmg grad die folge comments gelesen,hut ab das schiesst den selbigen vogel gleich mit runter
und da muss sogar die com die info abgeben obwohl 30sec davor die erste bzw einzige (wenn auch nichts sagende) stellungsnahme eines CM kam
wobei wir uns ja eigentlich ueber solche "persoehnliche" posts ja noch freuen sollten


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Punischer wills nicht verstehen. ER soll mir ein Game zeigen was erreichbarkeit usw zu 100%, heißt 24/7 GARANTIERT
> heißt keine wartungsarbeiten, keine ausfälle usw. steht auf der anderen Seite. Er hats mit 2 spielen versucht und
> ist gescheitert. Ich durchforste weiter nix is mir zu blöd nun auch
> 
> ...



Hm vielleicht ist das eine Marktlücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, lass neues MMORPG machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. ich finds eigentlich ganz cool den down, Vorfreude steigt und es gibt funny posts zu lesen, was ja irgendwie intellektuell ist oder? ö.ö


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

der übelste fall wär wen se wieder was kaputtmachen und wir so lang wie bei der "open beta" warten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Update 03:00 CET: The transfer process has now begun and all European servers are now offline.
> Update 14:00 CET: The transfer process is taking longer than anticipated and we now expect servers to come back online after 17:00 CET.
> Update 17:30 CET: We are still working on the automatic server transfers. We apologize for the delay and will keep you updated in the news here.
> 
> ...



So wie das da steht haben sie um 3 CET angefangen und es dauert halt noch. Keine Ahnung wo du rausliest dass die Transfers noch nicht angefangen haben.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

Serrgio schrieb:


> Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als die AGB's von F2P Spielen zu durchforsten ? xDD


Ich hab mir mal um den Release sogar mal die Zeit genommen und sie irgendwo hier bei Buffed komplett gepostet ^^ Also ja, machmal haben wir Zeit.


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

Fehler 414 Revival?


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> wie sollen wir das verstehen`?
> 
> "wir haben soeben bemerkt die server sind nicht on ich schau ma was die techniker machen?"
> was uebrigens mir sehr oft auf die techniker geschoben wird,kommt kai auch immer mit an...
> ...



Das war eine Bemerkung, die das ganze auflockern sollte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Alle Fakten bekommst du weiter über die offizielle Seite.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider läuft, gerade bei großen Wartungsarbeiten wie diesen, nicht immer alles wie geplant und so kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen.
> 
> ...



Warum überhaupt so ein Post? Kein Inhalt, keine Information und nur mäßig komisch. Kann man sich sparen. Genau wie diverse Bluepost bei WoW jedesmal. 

Hallo,

wir leben noch.

Bis bald. 

*sich mit der Hand auf die Stirn klatscht* Warum schreibt er nicht etwas wie: Es wird wohl noch etwas mehr als 2 Stunden dauern oder was auch immer. Irgendwas konkretes halt.  Das es bei größeren Wartungsarbeiten zu Verzögerung kommen kann ist jedem hier so klar wie, das es bei dem Verzehr von ner Menge Schokolade  zu Verzögerungen beim Stuhlgang kommen kann. Mann Mann Mann....


----------



## deccpqcc (11. März 2009)

wir wünschen euch frohe ostern mit eurer familie.


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

Tja nicht jeder kann Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (11. März 2009)

Toll,da kommt man von der Arbeit und dann sowas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

> Update 03:00 CET: The transfer process has now begun and all European servers are now offline.
> Update 14:00 CET: The transfer process is taking longer than anticipated and we now expect servers to come back online after 17:00 CET.
> Update 17:30 CET: *We are still working on the automatic server transfers*. We apologize for the delay and will keep you updated in the news here.



ehm daraus nehme ich meine herleitung oO das heißt für mich sie arbeiten an dem mechanismus, aber haben noch nicht begonnen. ich denke der transferprozess
dauert wenns gut kommt 2h wenn sie die leitungen glühen lassen. Aber nicht über 12h


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Das Suchtpotenzial bei MMO´s steigt halt weiter. Erklär doch mal nem Fixer auf Turkey das er sein Heroin erst 1 Stunde später bekommt, ich bin sicher der hat Verständnis und bleibt cool.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich es nachvollziehen wenn der großteil der Spielerschaft sich konkreter Angaben wünscht, was serverdowns betrifft. Ist doch logisch. Wenn man von vorne herein weiß bis XX:XX geht nix macht man sich auch nicht so nen Stress.






Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im TS
> "Sorry leute,die Sonne geht unter.Hab nurnoch 5% Akku.Bis nächsten Sommer!"






Gumja schrieb:


> Neulich bei GOA
> 
> Community Manager: Weiß einer von euch, warum die Server noch nicht wieder on sind?
> Praktikant 1: Keine Ahnung... ich hab den Auftrag hier in dieser Brustrüstung des SPalters ein Emblem zu malen.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treas1983 (11. März 2009)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt so ein Post? Kein Inhalt, keine Information und nur mäßig komisch. Kann man sich sparen. Genau wie diverse Bluepost bei WoW jedesmal.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...




kauf dir mal ne Tüte Humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+5€ in meine coole Sprüche Kasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphes (11. März 2009)

Also wer wirklich geglaubt hat, Mythic schaffe es diesmal die Server zur ersten genannten Zeit wieder On zu bringen, der kennt das Team um GOA und Mythic schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz ehrlich jede größere Aktion hat bei denen bisher Komplikationen mit sich gebracht. Geht raus unternehmt was denn um 19 Uhr kommt die Meldung "Sorry Leute das wird heute nix mehr"

Ach ja und um die Diskussion um die 100% Erreichbarkeit zu beenden ... SUPER MARIO BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!! Dat lief immer sobald es angeschaltet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie aus*
Das perfekte Team und den perfekten Ablauf gibt es nicht, gewöhnt Euch doch bitte endlich daran und fordert nicht immer das alles läuft bei Dingen die einfach unberechenbar sind.


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> So wie das da steht haben sie um 3 CET angefangen und es dauert halt noch. Keine Ahnung wo du rausliest dass die Transfers noch nicht angefangen haben.






Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt so ein Post? Kein Inhalt, keine Information und nur mäßig komisch. Kann man sich sparen. Genau wie diverse Bluepost bei WoW jedesmal.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Das Ende reimt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

Leute ihr könnt gleich wieder aufhören "GOA" zu flamen.
1. Bringt es nichts.
2. Übertreibt ihr SEHR.
3. Bei der Reaktion vieler Member könnte man meinen, sie sind wirklich süchtig.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

Tut mir leid. Versuche nur zur Erklären und zu verstehen! Also ich versichere dir (solang ich nichts überlesen habe)
wollte ich GOA nicht flamen, eher verteidigen.

GRUß


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> ehm daraus nehme ich meine herleitung oO das heißt für mich sie arbeiten an dem mechanismus, aber haben noch nicht begonnen. ich denke der transferprozess
> dauert wenns gut kommt 2h wenn sie die leitungen glühen lassen. Aber nicht über 12h



Nein das "Still working" ist Gerundium, und heißt man ist immernoch daran zu arbeiten, und die Arbeit hat schon an einer vorigen Zeit angefangen.


----------



## treas1983 (11. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt gleich wieder aufhören "GOA" zu flamen.
> 1. Bringt es nichts.
> 2. Übertreibt ihr SEHR.
> 3. Bei der Reaktion vieler Member könnte man meinen, sie sind wirklich süchtig.




wen man das hier als aussenstehender liest könnte man wirklich denken hier kriegen paar junkies ihr heroin nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die server kommen schon noch on und werden noch lange lange laufen...


----------



## deccpqcc (11. März 2009)

ein kleiner git wird auf seinem zielserver noch einen stumpen haben.
daran scheitert nun alles :-)


----------



## Lennox2k (11. März 2009)

Es ist immer wieder "KÖSTLICH", wie div. Leute hier ihrem Frust freien Lauf lassen, wenn sie für ein paar Stunden nicht spielen können. 
Aber vielleicht ist das in Eurer "Wohlstandsgesellschaft" der Lauf der Dinge....

Einige sollten sich mal entspannen, einen Kaffee trinken, an die frische Luft oder einfach mal weg von ihrem Computer.

Wegen mir können die Wartungsarbeiten noch andauernd, wenn das Resultat stimmt, nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt gleich wieder aufhören "GOA" zu flamen.
> 1. Bringt es nichts.
> 2. Übertreibt ihr SEHR.
> 3. Bei der Reaktion vieler Member könnte man meinen, sie sind wirklich süchtig.



1. Biste sicher?

3. Ich hab auch nie nich gesagt ich wärs nich, oder? O°


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

treas1983 schrieb:


> kauf dir mal ne Tüte Humor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach du hast recht, ich habe den Witz erst jetzt gesehen. Seine Signatur, die ist zum brüllen komisch^^. 
Naja Goa ist auch ne eher langsame Musikrichtung...also erwarte ich ab jetzt auch langsames Arbeiten...hoffentlich bennen die sich nicht irgenwann noch in Downbeat um...:-(


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> ehm daraus nehme ich meine herleitung oO das heißt für mich sie arbeiten an dem mechanismus, aber haben noch nicht begonnen. ich denke der transferprozess
> dauert wenns gut kommt 2h wenn sie die leitungen glühen lassen. Aber nicht über 12h



Keine Angst, mein Englisch ist besser als deins und ich kann dir Entwarnung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darokan (11. März 2009)

Da ist man ja besser dran wenn man AoC spielt und Funcom als kompetent bezeichnet, das ist einfach nur große Scheiße was da läuft... von meiner Gilde haben / werden im Laufe des Tages gute 23 Spieler ihren Account kündigen weil Sie endgültig die Schnauze voll haben und sich wieder in WoW einnisten... Zitat: "Lieber mit Scheiße spielen als die bezahlte Scheiße ins Gesicht geworfen zu bekommen!"

Das traurige daran ist das Sie ja leider recht haben und ich denke das was in den letzten sieben Tagen gelaufen ist wird Sie viele Accounts kosten, also macht doch gleich noch einen Server mehr dicht!


----------



## Healy/Averland (11. März 2009)

ES IST NACH 18 UHR


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> 1. Biste sicher?
> 
> 3. Ich hab auch nie nich gesagt ich wärs nich, oder? O°


1. Ja?

3. Hmm nein hast du nicht.


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

Wenn euch langweilig ist guckt hier... 
Könnten noch ein paar Besucher gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## VölligIrre (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> ES IST NACH 18 UHR


 das ist korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 3. Bei der Reaktion vieler Member könnte man meinen, sie sind wirklich süchtig.



Hmm...ähm... joa! *zitter*

So, aber bevor ich noch weitere inhaltslose Posts abgebe, gehe ich Die Simpsons gucken... man sieht sich dann wenn die Server wieder on sind...


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Ach du hast recht, ich habe den Witz erst jetzt gesehen. Seine Signatur, die ist zum brüllen komisch^^.
> Naja Goa ist auch ne eher langsame Musikrichtung...also erwarte ich ab jetzt auch langsames Arbeiten...hoffentlich bennen die sich nicht irgenwann noch in Downbeat um...:-(



:>
da wuerde ich doch zumindest dafuer stimmen das dr4ke85 humor hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> ES IST NACH 18 UHR



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Healy/Averland (11. März 2009)

UND JETZT IST 18:07


----------



## wotan1999 (11. März 2009)

Vielleicht diskutieren die ja noch wers gewesen ist.

Dann müssen die Jungs ja auch mal was essen, sind immerhin schon seid 3 Uhr am fummeln.

Also, bleibt locker!


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> ES IST NACH 18 UHR



Kannst du mich morgen um halb acht bitte wecken? Dann spar ich mir das nervige Piepsen vom Wecker und du hast auch was zu tun falls die Server noch nicht on sind bis dahin.


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

Leute beruhigt euch alle mal. Atmet tief ein... und aus... und ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (11. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Kannst du mich morgen um halb acht bitte wecken? Dann spar ich mir das nervige Piepsen vom Wecker und du hast auch was zu tun falls die Server noch nicht on sind bis dahin.



JA KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## Torrance (11. März 2009)

Darokan schrieb:


> Da ist man ja besser dran wenn man AoC spielt und Funcom als kompetent bezeichnet, das ist einfach nur große Scheiße was da läuft... von meiner Gilde haben / werden im Laufe des Tages gute 23 Spieler ihren Account kündigen weil Sie endgültig die Schnauze voll haben und sich wieder in WoW einnisten... Zitat: "Lieber mit Scheiße spielen als die bezahlte Scheiße ins Gesicht geworfen zu bekommen!"
> 
> Das traurige daran ist das Sie ja leider recht haben und ich denke das was in den letzten sieben Tagen gelaufen ist wird Sie viele Accounts kosten, also macht doch gleich noch einen Server mehr dicht!



Ich halte diese Reaktion als übertrieben, aber jeder halt so wie er mag.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Wenn euch langweilig ist guckt hier...
> Könnten noch ein paar Besucher gebrauchen
> 
> 
> ...



Hotel California... iLike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> JA KEIN PROBLEM


Da klebt eine Taste an deinem Kopf. Es ist die Caps Lock-Taste.


----------



## MoVedder (11. März 2009)

Vor...und..zurück? HR 3? ^^


----------



## Healy/Averland (11. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da klebt eine Taste an deinem Kopf. Es ist die Caps Lock-Taste.



Captain caps und seine shift crew am start!


----------



## doggystyle (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> UND JETZT IST 18:07



Ich bin beeindruckt, du kannst die Uhrzeit ablesen!


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Hotel California... iLike
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jip super song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lennox2k (11. März 2009)

Man sollte den Beitrag hier schließen, es kommt eh nichts dabei heraus. Mit Diskussion hat das nichts mehr zu tun und für eine Zeitansage kann ich auch die Auskunft anrufen. 

VÖLLIGER NONSENS HIER


----------



## Dewa (11. März 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> UND JETZT IST 18:07


JA!, Simpson fangen an.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Hmm...ähm... joa! *zitter*
> 
> So, aber nachdem ich noch weitere inhaltslose Posts abgebe, gehe ich Die Simpsons gucken... man sieht sich dann wenn die Server wieder on sind...


Pfui,alte folgen ;/
Ich schau mir lieber paar neue im Internet an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur not halt englishe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemira (11. März 2009)

Nicht beruhigen! Regt noch ein bisschen auf, das hier liest sich alles sehr amüsant - man vergisst fasst, warum ursprünglich diesen Post aufgerufen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Ball am rollen zu halten:

Findet Ihr nicht auch, dass es eine Frecheit ist, wie GOA mit seinen Kunden umgeht?

Findet Ihr nicht auch, die Nachricht sollte präzieser sein - und (immerhin zahle ich dafür) Auch persönlich mit Countdown an meine Mailadresse geschickt werden?

Findet ihr nicht auch, dafür sollte mindesten 1 Jahr gratis (immerhin zahle ich dafür) bekommen.

Findet (immerhin zahle ich dafür) ihr nicht (immer hin zahle ich dafür) auch (immer hin zahle ich dafür), dass uns dafür eine Entschuldigung von GOA, dem Papst und zumindest auch von der Telekom zustehen - denn die haben sicher auch schuld daran.

EDIT: Es ist 18:15!!!!


----------



## Wulfenson (11. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt, du kannst die Uhrzeit ablesen!



War sicher bloß copy paste ^^


Dachte hier kommen soviele leute von WehohWeh?
solltets die Downtimes hier ehrlich mal gelassener nehmen..
oder erinnert sich keiner an die standart 5stunden server downtimes zu primetime?^^


----------



## Yrhi (11. März 2009)

Hm ich guck mir jetzt die erste Staffel Friends wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht nix über friends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze 19:00!


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

Hm...bei unserer WOW-Gilde hatten wir mal nen Capslock Day, jeder der im Gildenchat nicht im Capslock geschrieben hat musste 1G (pro wort) in die Gildenbank packen. Wir haben an einem Tag über 300 eingenommen, bei einer verhältnismässig kleinen Gilde ^^ Müsst ihr mal just 4 fun machen, is witzig :-)


----------



## wotan1999 (11. März 2009)

Also ich denk es liegt an der Wirtschaftskriese.


----------



## Wolfner (11. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Pfui,alte folgen ;/
> Ich schau mir lieber paar neue im Internet an
> 
> 
> ...




Pfui, neue Folgen! :-B

Tja, mal sehen wie lange die Server noch brauchen.
Ursprünglich hätten wir auf Huss nun um 18:30 Uhr ein Event gehabt, aber wahrscheinlich verschieben wir das ganze um ne halbe oder ganze Stunde.

Und solange: Forum gucken und "The Hunter" spielen :-P


----------



## heretik (11. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Pfui,alte folgen ;/
> Ich schau mir lieber paar neue im Internet an
> 
> 
> ...



Simpsons ist seit der fünften Staffel aber sowas von tot.

Dann lieber noch ein paarmal die richtig alten Folgen.


----------



## Endzeitchaos (11. März 2009)

Darokan schrieb:


> Da ist man ja besser dran wenn man AoC spielt und Funcom als kompetent bezeichnet, das ist einfach nur große Scheiße was da läuft... von meiner Gilde haben / werden im Laufe des Tages gute 23 Spieler ihren Account kündigen weil Sie endgültig die Schnauze voll haben und sich wieder in WoW einnisten... Zitat: "Lieber mit Scheiße spielen als die bezahlte Scheiße ins Gesicht geworfen zu bekommen!"
> 
> Das traurige daran ist das Sie ja leider recht haben und ich denke das was in den letzten sieben Tagen gelaufen ist wird Sie viele Accounts kosten, also macht doch gleich noch einen Server mehr dicht!



 "Lieber mit Scheiße spielen als die bezahlte Scheiße ins Gesicht geworfen zu bekommen!"? Hervoragend 23 klugschwätzer weniger.


----------



## Gemira (11. März 2009)

wotan1999 schrieb:


> Also ich denk es liegt an der Wirtschaftskriese.



Genau! Und an der Rechtschreibreform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firehawk14 (11. März 2009)

wotan1999 schrieb:


> Also ich denk es liegt an der Wirtschaftskriese.


Hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Pfui, neue Folgen! :-B
> 
> Tja, mal sehen wie lange die Server noch brauchen.
> Ursprünglich hätten wir auf Huss nun um 18:30 Uhr ein Event gehabt, aber wahrscheinlich verschieben wir das ganze um ne halbe oder ganze Stunde.
> ...



Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl dass ihr mit ner halben bis ner ganzen Stunde nicht wirklich hinkommt...


----------



## Argatho (11. März 2009)

Gemira schrieb:


> Genau! Und an der Rechtschreibreform
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








Maaaaaano das kann noch einige zeit dauern 


aba wenn die server wieder online sind dann  WAAAAAGHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Man sollte den Beitrag hier schließen, es kommt eh nichts dabei heraus. Mit Diskussion hat das nichts mehr zu tun und für eine Zeitansage kann ich auch die Auskunft anrufen.
> 
> VÖLLIGER NONSENS HIER


Wieso kommste denn zum vermehrten male hier rein?

Lass uns doch den spass... Uns is langweilig.


----------



## Ocoda (11. März 2009)

Gemira schrieb:


> Genau! Und an der Rechtschreibreform
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hahaha

Naja, da es wohl noch laenger geht werd ich mir Abendbrot machen und mir die Daily Show ansehn.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun



tja Mark Jacobs sieht die sache genauso wie Wotan1999 oder anders als du >:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de400&lang=de

2 absatz 3. oder 4. zeile glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merinea (11. März 2009)

Ok ich hab mir da is heute urlaub habe seid heute morgen um 8 uhr alle herr der ringe teile reingezogen.
Nu pack ich underworld und underworld:evoluiton aus^^

Und dann ma schauen meine dvd sammlung is recht groß und ich werde dann wohl mit kill bill vol 1 und 2 weitermachen.

Naja und wenn das abgegrast is bin ich auch shcon pennen von daher^^

Nebenbei kann man mein dvd schauen noch bügeln und mal die bude sauber machen da hat man zwischendrin zwar ma keinen ton oder wensn nen stockwerk höher geth kein bild aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hoffe das die server gegen 20 uhr wieder laufen.
Wollt heute eigentlich noch kurz den spalta anfangen auch wenns nur 5 lvl sind die ich mache.^^


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Und ihr fragt euch, warum sie nicht gleich eine Uhrzeit sagen - schaut euch die Leute hier mal an, kaum sagen sie 17:00, wird um 17:00:01 an der Tür geklopft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib bei meiner Schätzung von Seite 4 oder 5, 19:00 wird's. ^^


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Hm ich guck mir jetzt die erste Staffel Friends wieder an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


How you doin?


----------



## wotan1999 (11. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun



Ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Und ihr fragt euch, warum sie nicht gleich eine Uhrzeit sagen - schaut euch die Leute hier mal an, kaum sagen sie 17:00, wird um 17:00:01 an der Tür geklopft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






ich glaube es wird sogar noch später -.-


----------



## hdro player (11. März 2009)

leute leute 12seiten

soviele posts kriegen mache spiel nicht mal wenn nen neues add on angekündigt wurde

ich spiel eigentlich lotro und da kenn ichs au net anders als dass das patchen/serverarbeiten länger dauert

von daher macht was noch zu tun is dann könnt ihr nach her in ruhe spielen


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meiner Schätzung von Seite 4 oder 5, 19:00 wird's. ^^



Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr meine Befürchtung, sondern meine Hoffnung!


----------



## Mikroflame (11. März 2009)

Bin mal etwas weg ,Bedtime stroys schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann guck ich halt Most Haunted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetta (11. März 2009)

es läuft simpsons, danach wird wieder getestet xD


----------



## BenoX (11. März 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

DIE SERVER SIND ON !!!!!!!! ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPALTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

Ich hab meinen Kalkofe auf Youtube, und notfalls grabe ich The Wichter nochmal aus, solle ich mal weiterspielen.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

BenoX schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> DIE SERVER SIND ON !!!!!!!! ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPALTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wäre "FAST" drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Skatero (11. März 2009)

Stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

BenoX schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> DIE SERVER SIND ON !!!!!!!! ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPALTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nö.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. März 2009)

BenoX schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> DIE SERVER SIND ON !!!!!!!! ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPALTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wusste es, habs aber trotzdem probiert xD xD xD


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

BenoX schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> DIE SERVER SIND ON !!!!!!!! ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPALTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Guter Witz ^^ oder wolltest einfach der erste sein der sich freut?
Oder wollteste schonmal üben?


----------



## Tschubai (11. März 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> erst schädigt mein Rechner mich mit nicht nachvollziebaren Abstürzen... und dann funzt WAR nicht und ich kann mir weiter vorstellen wie es nach 5 min. wieder abstürzen wird... ich krieg die KRIESE



oh, is dein rechner dir gehirnseitig aufs sprach und schreibzentrum gefallen?

boh ey, da kriech ich voll die KRIESE.....maan do..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenoX (11. März 2009)

12 Seiten und noch keiner hat ne gebracht, musste einfach sein xD


----------



## Senubirath (11. März 2009)

Nun habe ich die gelegenheit mir einige Musik Videos auf youtube reizuziehen^^ Komme so selten dazu XD


----------



## Woodspirit (11. März 2009)

Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf. Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf...

Doch! VERDAMMT, ich reg mich auf. Ich hab mich so verdammt auf den Slayer gefreut, bin heute EXTRA früher aufgestanden, damit ich früher zur Arbeit komme, damit ich also wieder früher zuhause bin. 

UND WAS IST??? Verdammter Mist!!!

Meine Freundin meint nur lapidar: "Dann kannste ja putzen!"

/me ist afk, Wohnung putzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (11. März 2009)

www.killsometime.com

Meine lieblings Flashspiele dort:
Cursor attack
Cursor attack 2
Totem Destroyer
Ragdoll Cannon
Ragdoll Cannon 2

damit bekommt man locker 6-8h rum.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

ich seh schon die server crashen 3min nachdem sie on sind zwecks ueberflutung der startgebiete oder sonstigen patchfehler gibt ja einiges


----------



## Senubirath (11. März 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf. Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf...
> 
> Doch! VERDAMMT, ich reg mich auf. Ich hab mich so verdammt auf den Slayer gefreut, bin heute EXTRA früher aufgestanden, damit ich früher zur Arbeit komme, damit ich also wieder früher zuhause bin.
> 
> ...



Hmm... könnte ma meinen schreibtisch aufräumen... sau viel müll hier..... aber bin zu faul XD


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf. Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf...
> 
> Doch! VERDAMMT, ich reg mich auf. Ich hab mich so verdammt auf den Slayer gefreut, bin heute EXTRA früher aufgestanden, damit ich früher zur Arbeit komme, damit ich also wieder früher zuhause bin.
> 
> ...



Kann dich verstehen,manche haben auch wirklich Grund sich hier aufzuregen,vorallem die die sich irgendwie freigenommen haben oder dergleichen,sind ja einige wenn man sich hier so durchliest.
Achja,19 Uhr halte ich für unwahrscheinlich,so gegen 20:40 kommt dann ein Post auf der offz. Seite dass es heute doch nix wird,wir sollens morgen nochmal probieren.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ich seh schon die server crashen 3min nachdem sie on sind zwecks ueberflutung der startgebiete oder sonstigen patchfehler gibt ja einiges



Mags Zwergenstartgebiet eh nicht,werd woandershin gehen ^^


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf. Nein, ich reg mich nicht auf...
> 
> Doch! VERDAMMT, ich reg mich auf. Ich hab mich so verdammt auf den Slayer gefreut, bin heute EXTRA früher aufgestanden, damit ich früher zur Arbeit komme, damit ich also wieder früher zuhause bin.
> 
> ...



Hört sich ja so an alsob jemand dich gezwungen hat früh auf zu stehen oder sich frei zu nehmen.
Selbst Schuld!


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Hört sich ja so an alsob jemand dich gezwungen hat früh auf zu stehen...
> Selbst Schuld!



"Deine Großmutter hat ja niemand gezwungen Krebs zu kriegen,Selbst Schuld!"

Schwachsinn...


----------



## Gemira (11. März 2009)

> Meine Freundin meint nur lapidar: "Dann kannste ja putzen!"



Sie können manchmal so herzlos sein....


----------



## WeißerLöwe (11. März 2009)

war die ganze zeit gedudig aber jetzt werde ich auch langsam sauer ich will noch nicht mal nen neuen char sondern einfach unser gildenereigniss machen=(


----------



## Wahlwaise (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Kann dich verstehen,manche haben auch wirklich Grund sich hier aufzuregen,vorallem die die sich irgendwie freigenommen haben oder dergleichen,sind ja einige wenn man sich hier so durchliest.
> Achja,19 Uhr halte ich für unwahrscheinlich,so gegen 20:40 kommt dann ein Post auf der offz. Seite dass es heute doch nix wird,wir sollens morgen nochmal probieren.



ich finde niemand hat Grund sich aufzuregen:
1. Patches kommen zeitlich selten dann wann sie angekündigt werden. also Datum schon, Uhrzeit nicht wie man sieht
2. wer sich für einen Patch extra freinimmt ist mir Verlaub "ein wenig bescheuert", vor allem wenn man wiederum Punkt 1 beachtet

ich hab auch damit gerechnet, dass der Patch eher kommt als jetzt, aber man kann auch andere tolle Sachen machen, z.B. nach neuen Addons suchen oder sich überlegen wie man sein Interface erweitert/verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

> Meine Freundin meint nur lapidar: "Dann kannste ja putzen!"





Gemira schrieb:


> Sie können manchmal so herzlos sein....



xD no comment


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

man fahrt doch maln gang runter ....es ist ihr recht den server solange unten zu halten wie sie wollen...lest mal die regeln durch..ach und eigentlich wars kla das was schief geht...aber finds lustig das hier einer von goa noch unbedingt sein makro reinpostet...


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> "Deine Großmutter hat ja niemand gezwungen Krebs zu kriegen,Selbst Schuld!"
> 
> Schwachsinn...




Ähm das sind ja wohl zwei verschiedene Sachen... Scheinbar planen hier einige ihr Leben nach einem Spiel. Und wenn man das macht darf man sich nicht aufregen.


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

Mein Patcher hat grade etwas gepatcht, ich konnte auf spielen drücken, dann kam jedoch keine Rückmeldung.

Ein gutes Zeichen!


----------



## Wahlwaise (11. März 2009)

@ Torreador konsistenter Vergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir: das ging heute vormittag auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (11. März 2009)

never  play on patchday.. schonma gehört?
wer sich heute frei geholt hat.. selber schuld.

Aber key, neben 1000 andren slayern rumstehen is natuerlich porno..not.


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Mein Patcher hat grade etwas gepatcht, ich konnte auf spielen drücken, dann kam jedoch keine Rückmeldung.
> 
> Ein gutes Zeichen!



ne eigentlich nich bin dei ganze zeit im server auswahl menü...ähm ? ija dat heisst bin schon zeit ewig keiten da und du gurkst mitn patcher noch rum mh


----------



## Tschubai (11. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die gelegenheit mir einige Musik Videos auf youtube reizuziehen^^ Komme so selten dazu XD



guckst du hier zb: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related

oder hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related


----------



## superelton86 (11. März 2009)

Umsonst blau gemacht... Na Glückwunsch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (11. März 2009)

ich patche hoffe es geht


ok server immer noch down xD


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Watungsarbeiten bis 21:00 verlängert...


----------



## Dewa (11. März 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Umsonst blau gemacht... Na Glückwunsch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisschen krank oder nicht?


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

jo kannst dich ja dann melden
bis gleich also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Watungsarbeiten bis 21:00 verlängert...



Würd drunter in der Linkleiste nicht youtube stehen wärs cool gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> guckst du hier zb:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related
> 
> ...



omg was das den hör mal richtige musik das ja genauso schlimm wie dieses hopper gesindel...


----------



## BenoX (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Watungsarbeiten bis 21:00 verlängert...



Blöd nur das man den Link in der Statusleiste sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, ich habs geklickt, ich liebe das Lied ... mitlerweile xD

Btw. ich steh auf Frauen, nicht dass ihr was falsches denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Watungsarbeiten bis 21:00 verlängert...




geiler trick^^


----------



## Noriah (11. März 2009)

21 Uhr? gibg mal bitte die Quelle an


----------



## firehawk14 (11. März 2009)

Noriah schrieb:


> 21 Uhr? gibg mal bitte die Quelle an


das soll ein fake sein....

kopf+tischkante usw?


----------



## Neradox (11. März 2009)

Schade, ich hab mich schon gefreut...


----------



## Rungor (11. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> guckst du hier zb:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related
> 
> ...



da ist das aber 10 mal besser 
=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TozKEW_6wFg


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

gibt keine quele dazu du blitzflöter dasn fake fürs video..man


----------



## Senubirath (11. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> guckst du hier zb:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related
> 
> ...



Net so ganz mein Geschmack.....

Eher mein Geschmack ^^

Aber danke XD


----------



## Kaderian (11. März 2009)

Super Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Hätt's über tiny-url redirect machen sollen.. Schade.. ^^


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> das soll ein fake sein....
> 
> kopf+tischkante usw?



Kann bestätigen dass man neu patchen kann,irgendwas wurde aufgespielt.

Server aber immernoch offline.

Ebenfalls braucht der patcher nichtmehr 3h bis man auf spielen kommt.


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

wird warscheinlich bis zum st. nimmerleinstag dauern... hatt mir vorhin der milchmann meiner oma erzählt xd 

ne ganz ehrlich langsam könnten se mal n zahn zulegen 17 uhr is seit ca 2 stunden vorbei...


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

so wars bei open beta auch..die habens nichso mit  mehr informationen und zahlen unsere allseits beliebten freunde von goa


----------



## sTereoType (11. März 2009)

naja, hab ich zummindest zeit mir nen schicken namen für meinen spalta auszudenken^^


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. März 2009)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Super Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr geil^^


----------



## Tschubai (11. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Net so ganz mein Geschmack.....
> 
> Eher mein Geschmack ^^
> 
> Aber danke XD



wenn schon gitarre, dann das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26sDbD4f4mo

oder zb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrO83v6X8lI


----------



## joekay (11. März 2009)

Beste Bierwerbung


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rZVB274Qv8

Oder einfach bei youtube slipknot,system of  Down eingeben...alles geile musik^^


----------



## Senubirath (11. März 2009)

Is jetzt echt off-topic.... aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei einigen vlt so is.....

*stellt sich so das keine geworfenen objekte ihn treffen können*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0





Bitte..... falls sich jemand drin erkennen sollte tut mir net weh.....


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

bu das vid is so alt...auserdem gestellt der macht nur so scheiße...


----------



## ersoichso (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Kann bestätigen dass man neu patchen kann,irgendwas wurde aufgespielt.
> 
> Server aber immernoch offline.
> 
> Ebenfalls braucht der patcher nichtmehr 3h bis man auf spielen kommt.


gut beobachtet Torreador wird in der akte vermerkt
weiter machen


----------



## Rungor (11. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rZVB274Qv8
> 
> Oder einfach bei youtube slipknot,system of  Down eingeben...alles geile musik^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elou (11. März 2009)

bin FAST drin!....


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> gut beobachtet Torreador wird in der akte vermerkt
> weiter machen



Jojo,für Volk,Slayer und Vaterland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Elou schrieb:


> bin FAST drin!....



uhhh er patcht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mephistostraum (11. März 2009)

Gute Idee, da ich warten muss, mir einen Namen für meinen Slayer auszudenken,

wie wäre es mit Schnetzeli, oder Slice oder deepblueeyes. Das sind wirklich wichtige Fragen beim WArten.


Im übrigen, da sind die Amis uns da überlegen, die haben gestern geschrieben, es dauert 12 Stunden, waren dann aber nach 9 STunden fertig. Goa hat da andere gesetze, die sagen 6 und es werden 9. Lol. Wie wäre es mit einer Petition für einen Humpen Bier auf Kosten Goas.

Lets wait


----------



## Atrazia (11. März 2009)

Elou schrieb:


> bin FAST drin!....



LIES!


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

Elou schrieb:


> bin FAST drin!....


Hört das deine Freundin öfters von dir?


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

lol ey?wie oft noch wir hocken alle im server auswahl menü..die sind down lernt es...


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Hört das deine Freundin öfters von dir?



XDDDDDDD


----------



## Schaki (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Watungsarbeiten bis 21:00 verlängert...




grrr


aber gut gemacht


----------



## Elou (11. März 2009)

Server on! Playtime!


----------



## Vetta (11. März 2009)

man, simpsons sind fast aus und ich hab grade die pfeife putzen wollen, da platzt mir das glas -.-

mit heißem ausgespült, finger verbrannt, unterm wasser finger abkühlen wollen und *peng*, glas gerissen


mal sehn wie lang die tesa-abdichtung hält! muss...ooonline....zuooocken!


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

ui man kan server auswahl amchen und beitreten 2 sec danach kommt verbindung wurde unterbrochen nur mal so nich das gleich einer kommt mit WOW ICH KAN PATCHEN


----------



## Atrazia (11. März 2009)

Es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mephistostraum (11. März 2009)

arme Freundin, immer nur zu hören, er sei fast drin. Ja, ein Mann findet nichtimmer seinen Weg,

na und bist du schon drin, lol


----------



## Vetta (11. März 2009)

baaahahah sie sind on, ich bin gerettet


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

mimimi 

ok die idee mitm humpen bier is gut bin ich dabei .D


----------



## Torreador (11. März 2009)

SERVER SIND ONLINE!!!


----------



## BenoX (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Hört das deine Freundin öfters von dir?



pwned! xD


----------



## WeißerLöwe (11. März 2009)

musss man das game eig neu starten wenn die server wieder on sidn oder werden die wenn man ingame ist einfach von aeine wieder weiß


----------



## Patso (11. März 2009)

verarsch uns halt ^^


----------



## Argatho (11. März 2009)

Maaano ich dachte der slayer und spate wären drinne??


----------



## Punischer240 (11. März 2009)

viel spaß läuft


----------



## Jamil (11. März 2009)

Die Server sind offen - viel Spaß im Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. März 2009)

Epic ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (11. März 2009)

jamil du bist ein held xD


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Argatho schrieb:


> Maaano ich dachte der slayer und spate wären drinne??




Hättest evtl das Event fertig machen müssen.


----------



## Argatho (11. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Epic !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ DACHTE SPALTA UN SLAYER SIND fÜR alle VeRFügbar???


----------



## El Homer (11. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Die Server sind offen - viel Spaß im Spiel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wohoo *t-shirt auszieh und über kopf Wedel* : "USA-USA..."

Viel spaß euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tordeck (11. März 2009)

Torreador schrieb:


> Hört das deine Freundin öfters von dir?


lol


----------



## Tschubai (11. März 2009)

einen hab ich noch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jPTDCPJOmo

p.s.: viel spass beim moschen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriah (11. März 2009)

JA für alle die bis heute das event gemacht haben..für den rest erst nächste woche


----------



## Thersus (11. März 2009)

Ich hab das Event kann aber trotzdem keinen erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vipersen (11. März 2009)

Server sind da.. man kann wieder spielen


----------



## mattenowie (11. März 2009)

ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (11. März 2009)

SERVER ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest nach der hp)


----------



## HappyChaos (11. März 2009)

BÄM server gehen wieder
ach ja übrigens,es können heute nur alle spalta und slayer spielen,die das event abgeschlossen haben,für die anderen: ihr seid nächste woche erst dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (11. März 2009)

Echte War´ler hören 


MANOWAR

WARRIORS OF THE WORLD ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Abgegeben muss man des Event auch noch ^^


----------



## Streuneralex (11. März 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Echte War´ler hören
> 
> 
> MANOWAR
> ...




Naja, seit 1991 sind Manowar nichtmehr das was sie mal waren.

Grüsse


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Naja, seit 1991 sind Manowar nichtmehr das was sie mal waren.
> 
> Grüsse



er patcht und patcht...nur noch 5500 mb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2009)

... und genug gespammt


----------

